# Food



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda has decided not to eat dry food any more the only food he wants is can.I have to put in 1 teaspoon of can into his dry food for him to eat.I even got Max by Nutro I heard that was a good brand of food. for coat and skin there is no chicken by products Does any one know any thing about this dog food? I remember reading some where to also give Eggs to them was that just egg whites or yoke or both and was it cooked or uncooked?I brush Yoda teeth daily is there any thing wrong with giving him just can food since I brush his teeth daily thanks Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My understanding is that the Nutro is a very good food for them. That is what I fed my girls in their earlier months(and was recommended by my breeer.. Now that they have a crystal problem in their bladders, they get special vet food but they loved the Nutro. The nice think about that is you can get many different sizes so you can mix them, he might find one that he likes in the dry. My breeder suggested eggs as well, it has to do with their low levels of cholesterol causing cateracts,(I dont know how to spell it) So give him the entire egg as the yolk is the most important part. I scramble it for them & they LOVE it. It is looking good for Logan to join our clan - I can't wait!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you so much.I wish the person I got yoda knew what she was talking about.She had no clue. I knew more about this breed than her and Im new at it LOL.So should I give Yoda 1 egg a day or weekly how often should he get it.I gave a cooked egg to yoda yesterday my grandson didnt finish his eggs so Yoda got it I knew it was ok for eggs . I do not feed yoda table scarps the egg was the first thing I have given him as far as people foods gH And Hotdogs as a training treat only


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

According to what I was told, you could give one egg a day, although I do not. My pups will get as treats, a piece of apple, or a carrot. They love to chew on carrots. I would still consider trying to get him to eat dry food as well as the wet. The benefit of the wet is that it gives them a little more fluid, but I am sure the dry has other nutrients and also I do not believeit has as many calories!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Now that is something I didnt know apples I have heard of carrots when they are teething LOL.Does your dogs eat the carrots and apples ? Or do they just chew LOL . Since I have a grandson here 50 % of the time I have to be careful its bad enough he loves dog food LOL EWW but to eat the little pieces after yoda that would not be good LOL.I will put that on my list for Yoda food intake.thanks for the info if there is any thing else you give your hav. let me know I would be interested in trying it with yoda.Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily & Lexi will both take a piece of apple (without the skin) and run in the other room. Lexi plays with hers, Lily gobbles hers up and then tries & usually succeeds in eating Lexi's. It is the same with the carrots. Lily will break it into very small pieces on the floor and then eat them. Never give them grapes, chocolate or onions, I understand that they are toxic to dogs. If he ever needs medication, the best is to wrap it in a piece of cheese, they dont even know whats in it -they gobble it down soooo fast!!


----------



## maureen (Nov 14, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a Havanese puppy. I have owned standard poodles but would like a smaller dog now. Can you please give me the pros and cons with this breed? I understand they can't be left alone for very long, might be hard to potty train and love to shred everything especially toilet paper, but are wonderful companions, sturdy little dogs, travel well, smart and love everybody and everything except sometimes their food. Any advice and or comments are greatly apprepciated. Thank you.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Maureen Like any breed there are always pros and cons .They make great pets there personality is one of the best in my eyes. If you get them young and do it the right way on potty training you wont have any prob to speak of really.IF you go to the AKC site you can read all about them pros and cons . That is what I did before I even concered getting a Havanese Yoda had a peeing prob for a little while but I got him when he was 8 months old so the bad habit was there .As for the food he was eating a different kind of food with the breeder I switch him to a different food .Now I know he needs a little pit of can food in his with dry food then he will eat it LOL.This breed can not be left alone for long periods of time.They have a small bladder.But if you keep them on a schule they can do fine .I would never have any other breed .They are commical to watch alls they want to do is please you be love and play . They are as Im sure you have read in these form the " FOR EVER HOME " there is a reason for that statement! They get attach !! so if you want a dog that will love you for ever which is a long time only want to please you good with other animals good with people smart as can be then this is the breed you should look into they weight in at 8-11 lbs at the average big different than your standard poodle LOL Here is a con for you have to be willing to give alot of grooming time because of there coat even with a puppy cut you still have groom I groom Yoda at leat 3 times a day.So keep that in mind . They do need alot of attention they are like velcro .Yoda is so attach to me when I leave no matter who is at home he will sit by the door until I come back.Even if I am gone for 2 hours . Yoda is not kept in a crate or play pen alot of people do but I dont yoda has full roaming in our home.And he does sleep with us.They love to give kisses so if you dont mind a wet tongue LOL .I have seen them do agility Ob. conformation rallys fly ball and free style dancing .So I hope this help a little Im sure more people will answer your question better than I. good luck I hope you decide to get one of these little jewels they are the best in my eyes LOL Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Laurief, thanks for the info . Is grapes just toxic for the havanese breed . My mom Chinese cresteds love grapes. I will try Yoda with the apple and carrots .I know he loves his scrabble eggs in the mornings.I made it for him this morning and he ate it so fast LOL.Which made me very happy since I make eggs for my grandson I can just make a extra egg for yoda lOL got to love it.Oh my gosh Yoda went with me yesterday to my n laws and he was so funny he found the pile of leaves and there he went he was acting all crazy running and rolling in the leaves what a mess he was.So when I got him home I had a fun time getting all the leaves out of his coat they stuck to him like glue . But he had a great time getting them all stuck to him. He is doing so well on staying next to me off leash its great talk to you later Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I am feeding Yoda Nutro Max dry and I add 1 teaspoon ruffly of can to his dry food . I think the breeder gave him the can food with his dry since he will not eat dry food alone.I use to just put warm water in his food but he decided he didnt like it any more that is why he no longer gets the science diet I use to feed him. Yoda is not to interest in doggie treats I have bought I think ever one in the store he will eat like 2 of them and thats its so I do not buy them any more.Its a waste of money.I have found if I buy chicken or turkey hot dogs that works for him he will do any thing I want him to with the hot dogs so I cut them real small and freeze them in snack baggies the amount i would normally train him with makes it so much easier precut in the right amount.Its a grab and go thing LOL I have a whole big old bucket of treats I have bought that he just wont eat he covers them up with his make beleave dirt its so funny to watch.So I figure I would take them with me the next time I go to a dog park place and pass them out. I have use the Iams sciece diet Ukanuba natural choice ect .To me Yoda is just a pickie eater.I hope this max food will do the trick. Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maureen, Ditto on info about the havanese!! They are a fabulous breed. I have two females & were pretty much (98%) trained by 6 months. I can leave them usually a max of 6 hours at home (gated in kitchen-not in crates) and they still do not have accidents. I am sure they could hold it longer but I wouldn't do it an if I am out that long & have someone come over & take them out. They are loving playful dogs who are just the sweetest things. As you can see from my picture I keep them with a puppy cut so I only take them to the groomers every 5 weeks for a bath & haircut. Very rarely do I have to brush them in between but do if they are filthy (then they get a bath too) or I just want to spruce them up for company. My pups have NEVER chewed on any furniture, shoes, clothes its. The only thing they shred are tissues if left behind somehwere. They have access to the bathrooms, but have never shredded the toilet paper. I have always just kept them loaded with toys & chewies!! I love the breed so much that I am getting a 3rd - Logan will be ready to come home in January. Good luck - I really recommend it!
Susan - I live in a fairly rural area & have TONS of trees - fall is my guys favorite time - They seem to love running through the leaves & chasing each other thru them, then hiding in the to jump when the other comes by - it is great. Just gotta watch out for ticks.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, sorry I forgot to address the grapes. I am not sure about other breeds but I would not recommend it. If it is toxic to havanese, I would have to imagine that they are bad for most canines


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, since my dogs have no option but to eat the SD vet food I have found that if they are hungry they will eat!! I would think you will have to watch the hot dogs & his weight - I would think very fattening!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

True . I will have to ask my vet just to make sure.I rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda only gets about 1/8 of a hotdog for training . You dont need very much and its not a daily thing. Its like 3 times a week.That is why I buy the chicken and turkey hotdogs alot better than the beef ones.When yoda came to me he was a little under weight you could feel his ribs pretty good .And when I gave him a bath then you could really see it so it was not a real problem for him to gain some weight.He does have a thick coat so you dont notice it .


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I would do some research before feeding Science Diet. There is a pretty financially motivating reason that most vets carry it. It's certainly not one of the best nutritionally. (Unless they've dramatically changed the formula)


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam has done a lot of research on dog foods. We fed Wysong for several years and liked it a lot but it's hard to find for us and our travels stopped going by where we got it from. We had several dogs in the Hav100 study. They wanted all the dogs in the study on the same food so we started feeding all our dogs Pro Plan then and continued it for several more years. Right now we have switched to Fromm which is shipped to our house. We really do think that the coats are better on the Fromm's than on Pro Plan. Somewhere back in there we fed Royal Canin for a while too. Our only supplement is once in a while sprinkle some liver powder on it from Nature's Farmacy as a treat. Puppies are still on Pro Plan Puppy Small Breed since Fromm doesn't have a puppy food and the puppies have always done well on the Pro Plan. We don't feed eggs.

http://www.frommfamilyfoods.com/index.asp I don't know if it's listed on their site but they sell 40 lb bags in plain bags a lot cheaper than the advertised prices per pound on the smaller bags.

Poop smell from the Wysong was almost nonexistant. Fromm's a little less than average. Pro Plan is normally stinky. The joke about Science Diet is that it's what to feed your dogs if you don't like your neighbors since it can be smelled across the street. We did feed maybe one bag of it back when we first started with Havanese and quickly switched to Wysong.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tom, can you give me an idea of the price of their 40-pound bag? Fromms isn't sold anywhere in Northern California, but they encourage you to email them for "other options". I'm curious to know if they are outrageously priced, especially if special shipping arrangements have to be made.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I just switch to solid gold Yoda seems to like it I have tryed a few different types and he would not eat it but he seems to like the solid gold.They do have a puppy formula along with adult and senior diet too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, have you read _The Havanese _by Klumb? She has an amusing section on eating.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

NO sigh I thought I order it but I didnt LOL so I will have to order it againLOL I have been so busy with my grandson. Then grooming Yoda trying to get his coat to grow and be healthy i am thinking about showing yoda in June so I have alot of work ahead of me.My husband has spoiled him rotten so I have to teach them both grrrr.Yoda refuses to stand now he wants to sit only.thanks to hubby.He thinks he is helping me but he is making matter worse.My mom found a handler for me so that should help alot.I came across some one that has Yoda line and he is helping me out on dos and donts .And Im having to retrain Yoda for a crate he hates them, how much fun is that ?? So I put his 200 series crate right next to my bed that way he can see us.Hubby dont understand show stuff he has only had mix breeds that people dump out at the ranch as a child.So this is all new to him. Keep your fingers cross for me and Yoda he thinks Yoda wont be yoda if he shows he wants yoda to be a little "FLUFF BALL" isnt that nice LOL Susan


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

To answer the question about the 40 lb bags of Fromm:
It's $38 or $40 plus $10 to $15 for shipping. Not cheap by dogfood standards but they don't eat much per dog.

Some people are worried about the Yucca in it so if your line needs the extra colesterol then it might be questionable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this forum. A little background -my Hav male , Kodi, just had his first birthday. He is a great little dog. He was housebroken by 7 mos (mostly housebroken) and does use the weewee pad. He lives with 3 cats and it a so funny to see him try to play with them. He is our constant companion and is hardly ever left home alone. My only problem is his diet. When he was a puppy, he ate all the good stuff, but now his favorite food is Little Cesar - probably one of the worst. He also like Nature's recipe carved lamb and rice, so I mix them together sometimes. He also gets Royal Canin dry mixed in. He is not a "people food" lover, except for certain things, like cheese off pizza and McD's hamburgers. His favorite treat is dried beef liver, because we used that in training class. He is 9.5 lbs and we love him to death. My husband is a big guy who wanted another big dog when ours died last year. But I wanted a small dog. Now he says he didn't think he could ever feel this way about a dog. They are best buddies.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a question here has any one heard of Super 14 by farnham? Its suppost to help the coat grown how true it is I have no clue .


----------

